# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  اسئلة مهمة بالفوتوشوب في المطابع 2019

## المصمم يزن جبريل

[RIGHT]* 

1 ) - السؤال الاول : 

كـيـف عـمـل كـروت فـزت ومـاهـي خـطـواتـهـا ؟

الـــــجــــــواب : 

1.	الذهاب الى ملف File
2.	يظهر مربع فيه بعض المعلومات او الخطوات للتصميم الكروت وهي : 
	وضع اسم للتصميم المراد تصميمة - Name
	وضع نوع الصفحة -  Preset Sizes
	وضع مقاس العرض للتصميم –  ( CM ) Width 
	وضع مقاس الطول للتصميم   -  ( CM ) Height 
	وضع نسبة الوضوح للتصميم  - ( CM ) Resolution 
	دقة وضوح التصميم في المطبعة بين ( 100 الى 150 )
	وضع نوع فرز التصميم للمطبعة  -  Mode( CMYK Color )
	مقاسات كروت الفزت لها نوعين فقط ( 9*5) او ( 5*9) 
3 - الوان كروت الفزت كثيرة تبداء من لون واحد الى اربعة الوان .
4- عدد البليتات وعدد الافلام حسب عدد الوان التصميم عندما تفرز .    
5- نوع الخامات المستخدم لطباعة التصميم كثيرة . 

2) - السؤال الثاني : 

كـيـف عـمـل دفاتر الفواتير وسندات القبض والصرف ومـاهـي خـطـواتـهـا ؟

الـــــجــــــواب : 
	لذهاب الى ملف File
	يظهر مربع فيه بعض المعلومات او الخطوات لتصميم الفواتير وسندات القبض والصرف وهي  : 
	وضع اسم للتصميم المراد تصميمة - Name
	وضع نوع الصفحة -  Preset Sizes
	وضع مقاس العرض للتصميم –  ( CM ) Width 
	وضع مقاس الطول للتصميم   -  ( CM ) Height 
	وضع نسبة الوضوح للتصميم  - ( CM ) Resolution 
	دقة وضوح التصميم في المطبعة بين ( 100 الى 150 )
	وضع نوع فرز التصميم للمطبعة  -  Mode( CMYK Color )
	مقاسات دفاتر الفواتير وسندات القبض والصرف كثيرة  .
	عدد الصفحات في دفاترالفواتير وسندات القبض والصرف كثيرة تبداء من 50 ورقة الى 100 ورقة طبعا مكربنة 
	  الوان دفاتر الفواتير تبداء من لون واحد الى اربعة الوان . 
	اما سندات القبض والصرف نفس الطريقة والخطوات  . 









4 ) - السؤال الرابع : 

كـيـفـيـة عـمـل تصميم بوسترات وماهي الخطوات ؟

الـــــجــــــواب : 

	الذهاب الى ملف File
	يظهر مربع فيه بعض المعلومات او الخطوات لعـمـل تصميم بوسترات وهي  : 
	وضع اسم للتصميم المراد تصميمة - Name
	وضع نوع الصفحة -  Preset Sizes
	وضع مقاس العرض للتصميم –  ( CM ) Width 
	وضع مقاس الطول للتصميم   -  ( CM ) Height 
	وضع نسبة الوضوح للتصميم  - ( CM ) Resolution 
	دقة وضوح التصميم في المطبعة بين ( 250 الى 300 )
	وضع نوع فرز التصميم للمطبعة  -  Mode( CMYK Color )
	مقاسات البوسترات كثيرة حسب طلب الشخص .   
	الوان البوسترات  كثيرة تبداء من لون واحد والى اربعة الوان . 
	نوع الخامات المستخدم لطباعة التصميم كثيرة .

5 ) - السؤال الخامس : 

كـيـفـيـة عـمـل تصميم بروشورات وماهي الخطوات ؟

الـــــجــــــواب : 

	الذهاب الى ملف File
	يظهر مربع فيه بعض المعلومات او الخطوات لتصميم بروشورات  وهي  : 
	وضع اسم للتصميم المراد تصميمة - Name
	وضع نوع الصفحة -  Preset Sizes
	وضع مقاس العرض للتصميم –  ( CM ) Width 
	وضع مقاس الطول للتصميم   -  ( CM ) Height 
	وضع نسبة الوضوح للتصميم  - ( CM ) Resolution 
	دقة وضوح التصميم في المطبعة بين ( 100 الى 150 )
	وضع نوع فرز التصميم للمطبعة  -  Mode( CMYK Color )
	مقاسات البروشورات كثيرة حسب طلب الشخص .
	الوان للبروشرات كثيرة تبداء من لون واحد والى اربعة الوان . 
	نوع الخامات المستخدم لطباعة التصميم كثيرة .












6 ) - السؤال السادس : 

كـيـفـيـة عـمـل تصميم ورق المراسلات التجارية وماهي الخطوات ؟

الـــــجــــــواب : 
	الذهاب الى ملف File
	يظهر مربع فيه بعض المعلومات او الخطوات لتصميم ورق المراسلات التجارية  وهي وضع : 
	 اسم للتصميم المراد تصميمة - Name
	وضع نوع الصفحة -  Preset Sizes
	وضع مقاس العرض للتصميم –  ( CM ) Width 
	وضع مقاس الطول للتصميم   -  ( CM ) Height 
	وضع نسبة الوضوح للتصميم  - ( CM ) Resolution 
	دقة وضوح التصميم في المطبعة بين ( 100 الى 150 )
	وضع نوع فرز التصميم للمطبعة  -  Mode( CMYK Color )
	مقاسات ورق المراسلات التجارية كثيرة حسب طلب الشخص 
	الوان ورقة المراسلات التجارية كثيرة تبداء من لون واحد والى اربعة الوان
	نوع الخامات المستخدم لطباعة التصميم كثيرة .


7 ) - السؤال السادس : 

كـيـفـيـة عـمـل غلاف CD الخارجي  وماهي الخطوات ؟

الـــــجــــــواب : 

3.	الذهاب الى ملف File
4.	يظهر مربع فيه بعض المعلومات او الخطوات لعـمـل غلاف CD الخارجي  وهي : 
	وضع اسم للتصميم المراد تصميمة - Name
	وضع نوع الصفحة -  Preset Sizes
	وضع مقاس العرض للتصميم –  ( CM ) Width 
	وضع مقاس الطول للتصميم   -  ( CM ) Height 
	وضع نسبة الوضوح للتصميم  - ( CM ) Resolution 
	دقة وضوح التصميم في المطبعة بين ( 100 الى 150 )
	وضع نوع فرز التصميم للمطبعة  -  Mode( CMYK Color )
	مقاس غلاف CD الخارجي  ( 11.5 * 11.5 ) 
3 - الوان غلاف CD الخارجي تبداء من لون واحد الى اربعة الوان .
4- عدد البليتات وعدد الافلام حسب عدد الوان التصميم تفرز .
5-  نوع الخامات المستخدم لطباعة التصميم كثيرة .











8 ) - السؤال السابع : 

ماهو انواع الورق او الخامات المتعارف عليها في المطابع ؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 
1-	اسم الخامة :  جلاسية مسلفن 
2-	اسم الخامة : مقمش لها عدد الوان للخامة 
3-	اسم الخامة : مط  
4-	اسم الخامة : كونكر لها عدد الوان للخامة
5-	اسم الخامة : بروستل لها عدد الوان للخامة
6-	اسم الخامة : مط  

9 )- السؤال الثامن : 

ماهو نوع الورق او الخامة المتعارف عليها لطباعة دفاتر الفواتير وسندات القبض وسندات الصرف  ؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 
	- اسم الخامة :  ورق A4
	- وزن الخامة : 30 غرام 

10) - السؤال التاسع : 

ماهي الخطوات المتبعة لعملية فرز ثلاث الوان  في المطابع؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 
	- ان يكون التصميم محول الى CMYK Color 
	- ان يكون الامتداد JPG 
	- ا ن يكون دقة وضوحة Resolution التصميم مابين 250 الى 300 . 
	- يفرز التصميم التي تكون عدد الوانها ثلاثة لون كالتالي :  ثلاث بليتات  - ثلاث افلام 

11) - السؤال العاشر : 

ماهي الخطوات المتبعة لعملية فرز اربعة الوان  في المطابع؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 
	- ان يكون التصميم محول الى CMYK Color 
	- ان يكون الامتداد JPG 
	- ا ن يكون دقة وضوحة Resolution التصميم مابين 250 الى 300 . 
	- يفرز التصميم التي تكون عدد الوانها اربعة الوان كالتالي :  اربعة بليتات  - اربعة افلام 




12) - السؤال الحادي عشر : 

بماذا يستخدم  CMYKC COLOR في التصميم ؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 

	- يؤدي الى عرض جميع الالوان التي يمكن استعمالها ضمن صيغة الوان CMYK استخدام هذا الاعداد عند العمل على الصور التي سيتم انتاجها بالوسائط الطباعة المتخصصة  او للطباعة بالمطابع فقط .


13) - السؤال الثاني عشر : 

بماذا يستخدم  RGB COLOR في التصميم ؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 

	- يؤدي الى عرض جميع الالوان التي يمكن استعمالها ضمن صيغة الوان RGB   استعمال هذا الخيار عند العمل على صور ورسوم الوسائط المتعددة والوب فقط .

14) - السؤال الثالث عشر : 

بماذا يستخدم  Resolutin ؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 

	- تستخدم اداة نسبة الوضوح لوضع التصميم بشكل لائق ودقة ممتاز لطباعة التصميم في المطابع وحتى لايكون التصميم مبكسل نضع دقة التصميم 300 . 


15) - السؤال السادس عشر : 

بماذا يستخدم  Pixels في التصميم  ؟ 

الـــــجــــــواب : 
	- تستخدم اداة Pixels للتصاميم على شبكة الانترنت وتكون نسبة الوضح للتصميم في الانترنت 72 Pixels ونستخدم الامتداد للتصميم RGB وهي الوان شاشة الانترنت . 



[*/RIGHT]

----------

